# Terminator: Genisys - Teaser zur Trailer-Premiere heute Nacht



## FlorianStangl (4. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Termionator: Genisys - Teaser zur Trailer-Premiere heute Nacht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Termionator: Genisys - Teaser zur Trailer-Premiere heute Nacht


----------



## Desotho (4. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie sah das bei Terminator 2 besser aus ...


----------



## Dosentier (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab da irgendwie den Faden verloren,
Handelt es sich bei dem Film nun um die Fortsetzung von dem Terminator Film mit damals Christian Bale?
Oder beginnt hier schon wieder eine ganz andere Story Line  ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Hab da irgendwie den Faden verloren,
> Handelt es sich bei dem Film nun um die Fortsetzung von dem Terminator Film mit damals Christian Bale?
> Oder beginnt hier schon wieder eine ganz andere Story Line  ?


Prequel. Soweit ich weiss noch vor Teil 1. Vielleicht sogar in einer alternativen Zeitebene.


----------



## OutsiderXE (4. Dezember 2014)

Soweit ich gelesen habe spielen da alle Zeitlinien auf ein mal mit rein. Deswegen ist z.B. Arnie's Terminator-Model gealtert und hat graue Haare.


----------



## Odin333 (4. Dezember 2014)

Desotho schrieb:


> Irgendwie sah das bei Terminator 2 besser aus ...



Irgendwie schon. Zumindest hatte der T800 nicht so viele Falten.


----------



## schokoeis (4. Dezember 2014)

Teaser zum Trailer? Echt jetzt? Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (4. Dezember 2014)

Bitte löschen, Falscher Thread!


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Prequel. Soweit ich weiss noch vor Teil 1. Vielleicht sogar in einer alternativen Zeitebene.



Und afaik soll Arnie doch wieder der Böse sein ? Oder wurde die Idee gecancelt ?


----------



## Phone (4. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62E4FJTwSuc


Trailer ist da und die Schauspieler kannste alle samt in die Tonne kloppen. 
Für mich ist der Film gestorben bevor er erschienen ist.
Da ist der 4. nen Knaller gegen!


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich würde anhand der gerade mal ca. 2 Minuten noch keine Wertung abgeben wollen.


----------



## DerBloP (4. Dezember 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62E4FJTwSuc
> 
> 
> Trailer ist da und die Schauspieler kannste alle samt in die Tonne kloppen.
> ...


Also ich hätte mir echt eine abschließende Story mit Christian Bale gewünscht. Ich mein, die Szenen schauen nicht schlecht aus, aber WTF wer sind diese No Name Schauspieler? Nichtmals aufstrebende Jung Schauspieler, nein NICHTS...Wollen die jetzt echt mit Terminator das Franchise für die nächste Generation aufbauen, und möglichst Preiswerte Schauspieler nehmen? Also tot bin ich noch lange nicht, und sowas kommt mir dann auch nicht in die Tüte, weder im Kino noch auf BD... 

PS: Jetzt dreht sich wohl das Blatt, wo nicht mehr die Jugend illegale Wege geht, da sie den Wert nicht erkennen, nein, jetzt wird die alte Generation solchen Firmen einen Pfeifen, Hundert Pro  Mal sehen wer die Größeren Taschen hat


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Dezember 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Also ich hätte mir echt eine abschließende Story mit Christian Bale gewünscht. Ich mein, die Szenen schauen nicht schlecht aus, aber WTF wer sind diese No Name Schauspieler? Nichtmals aufstrebende Jung Schauspieler, nein NICHTS...Wollen die jetzt echt mit Terminator das Franchise für die nächste Generation aufbauen, und möglichst Preiswerte Schauspieler nehmen? Also tot bin ich noch lange nicht, und sowas kommt mir dann auch nicht in die Tüte, weder im Kino noch auf BD...
> 
> PS: Jetzt dreht sich wohl das Blatt, wo nicht mehr die Jugend illegale Wege geht, da sie den Wert nicht erkennen, nein, jetzt wird die alte Generation solchen Firmen einen Pfeifen, Hundert Pro  Mal sehen wer die Größeren Taschen hat



Michael Biehn und Linda Hamilton waren doch vor ihrem Auftritt im ersten Terminator auch nicht sonderlich bekannt.
Zudem ist Emilia Clarke nun nicht wirklich unbekannt, mit ihrer Rolle in Game of Thrones, auch Jai Courtney, könnte man kennen, z.B. als John McClanes Filmsohn in Die Hard 5, außerdem hat Jai Courtney die Tage eine Rolle im Suicide Squad-Film an Land gezogen.
"No Name Schauspieler" sind das keinesfalls.

Wie der entgültige Film dann aussehen wird, sieht man dann im Sommer.


----------



## GeneralKill (4. Dezember 2014)

Mmh also viel kann man da auch nicht draus erkennen. Aber wird sicherlich nicht schlechter als der 3 wollen wir es mal hoffen. Zu der Story das die neu verfilmt wird mmh das finde ich schon komisch.So ende die Saga nie wenn die alles wieder von vorne machen. Aber gespannt bin ich voll. Wehe die verhauen das da wartet man 1 Jahr und hofft auf guten Film. Zerstört nicht meinen Traum von Terminator . Der Glänzt so schön auch wenn die meistens Böse sind. Ich finde die Idee sich so was aus zu denken,damit meine ich das Drehbuch und die Story der Filme. Wir werden ja sehen wie er wird.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Heißt der Film jetzt wirklich Termionator (siehe Thread-Überschrift), oder hat sich Florian da vertippt? Hört sich an wie Terminator auf italienisch


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Michael Biehn und Linda Hamilton waren doch vor ihrem Auftritt im ersten Terminator auch nicht sonderlich bekannt.
> Zudem ist Emilia Clarke nun nicht wirklich unbekannt, mit ihrer Rolle in Game of Thrones, auch Jai Courtney, könnte man kennen, z.B. als John McClanes Filmsohn in Die Hard 5, außerdem hat Jai Courtney die Tage eine Rolle im Suicide Squad-Film an Land gezogen.
> "No Name Schauspieler" sind das keinesfalls.
> 
> Wie der entgültige Film dann aussehen wird, sieht man dann im Sommer.


und den John Connor Schauspieler kennt man auch, das ist der (menschliche) Hauptdarsteller des letzten Planet der Affen Ablegers



Herbboy schrieb:


> Heißt der Film jetzt wirklich Termionator (siehe Thread-Überschrift), oder hat sich Florian da vertippt? Hört sich an wie Terminator auf italienisch


habs mal gefixt, zumindest das Threadthema, nicht im Post selbst


----------



## DerBloP (4. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Michael Biehn und Linda Hamilton waren doch vor ihrem Auftritt im ersten Terminator auch nicht sonderlich bekannt.


Wer redet denn von denen? Ich sagte CHristian Bale...wo ich auf einen zwei oder drei Teiler gehofft hatte, mit ENDE!!!
Und normal war es, das RICHTIGE Stars den FIlm vergütet haben. Jetzt werden wieder Totgesagte, animiert bzw für paar Minuten Optisch reingeschnitten, und absoulte Nichtssagende Darsteller für mMn nach einer Film Perle des guten Sci-Fi einberufen, nur um...........................was denkst du?
Ich denke das die FIlm Studios sich es einfach und BILLIG machen wollen, indem sie jetzt immer wieder neue Schauspieler für neue Filme einsetzen...keine hohen Gagen und co...da geht mir aber nicht nur der Zauber flöten, sondern die Stars, die nicht ohne Grund so gut sind, wie sie sind!
Ich unterstütze das nicht, punkt aus.
Und ja, wenn ein Jungschauspieler gut ist, wieso ihn nicht einbauen? Aber nicht auf kosten der besseren...und auf kosten der Zuschauer...
Wie gesagt, ich glaube das es in dem Business in die richtung geht, scheiss auf die ältere Generation, wir erziehen unsere nächste so, daß sie bei jedem Film neue NoName Schauspieler sieht... wird auch gefressen...PUNKT

Gute Lyrik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWxISwEBU0U


----------

